

E-citizens unite: Estonia opens its digital borders - ghosh
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22429913.200-ecitizens-unite-estonia-opens-its-digital-borders.html#.VEMzOkVdaK0

======
higherpurpose
> Getting e-residency in Estonia will require going there to have your
> identity verified – and fingerprints and face biometrics taken by border
> police.

Ugh. No thanks. That's not necessary anymore. Apple has proved that
fingerprint identities don't need to be stored in a centralized place. And
reading through their eID authentication protocol [1], I believe Estonians
know this, yet they keep pushing for the centralized version.

In the document it even says storing fingerprints in a centralized place is
_extremely risky_. Once someone breaks into that database, those identites can
_never_ be used again. And you can only change your fingerprint so many times
(do you fancy using your little finger for ID, much?)

[http://www.bdigital.org/Documents/estudi_ENISA.pdf](http://www.bdigital.org/Documents/estudi_ENISA.pdf)

